# What Will The World Look Like In 5 Years #203



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Have you ever thought with all going on today...having a picture of the President gets you suspended, looters and rioters being given a pass by mayors/DA's/Governors, Covid19 numbers being miscounted, people expecting free handouts for doing nothing...What is this world going to look like in 5 years?
Listen and we'll give you an idea.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-11T22_06_08-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish we were making up crap to sensationalize current events so that we’d have things to ridicule on the show, but that’s not the case.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I didn't get around to this piece:
https://hotair.com/archives/ed-morr...pons-constitutional-yes-can-clause-something/

If Biden wins, she's going to be a heartbeat away from being in the Oval Office.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When I look out my window I see nothing but trouble ahead. This country is heading exponential faster to hell. A Biden/Harris presidency will put us there. 

I'll give you knuckleheads a listen in the truck later.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woah. You actually got an email from Oprah?? For real??
You did actually dare her to email the show a few shows ago (I went back and listened).
That means you're connected!!
Don't take up any offers to go on private aircraft!

Are you going to email her back???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Woah. You actually got an email from Oprah?? For real??
> You did actually dare her to email the show a few shows ago (I went back and listened).
> That means you're connected!!
> Don't take up any offers to go on private aircraft!
> ...


Want her on the show? Sas has connections, it seems.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Want her on the show? Sas has connections, it seems.


Ha! If you get her on your show I.will eat my hat!

PS I am glad I got top.billing over Oprah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Woah. You actually got an email from Oprah?? For real??
> You did actually dare her to email the show a few shows ago (I went back and listened).
> That means you're connected!!
> Don't take up any offers to go on private aircraft!
> ...


Hell...I get emails all the time from President Trump, Melania, Pence and even the mayor of Butte Montana I think. Ain't no thing.

I get invited to dinner, to campaign events, etc, etc.

I feel like I'm part of the family.

Funny though...they always want me to bring my checkbook.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Ha! If you get her on your show I.will eat my hat!
> 
> PS I am glad I got top.billing over Oprah!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She can fill in for me. I would not want to be on that show.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing Oprah would have to say that I would want to hear.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> There is absolutely nothing Oprah would have to say that I would want to hear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just had another thought. 

Remember the other show where we discussed the side effects of the vaccine?
The world could have a lot more graves if a lot of people take the vaccine.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you are any kind of history student . . . there is "something" of note in each 5 year period you want to pick out of history.

With the exception of Vietnam and the sandbox wars . . . most other major conflicts were less than 5 years duration. Before . . . during . . . and after were much different from each other.

War of 1812, Texas revolution, Civil war Spanish American, WW1, WW2, Korea . . . all had profound effects on our society.

Other things such as telegraph, telephone, television, tell-a-woman, computer, internet, tablets, cell phones, . . . from the introduction of each . . . lots of changes were found 5 years later.

Five years from now will be no different . . . Trump will be stumping for the next Republican candidate . . . OR . . . Harris and Maxine Waters will be stumping for their second term (Joe had a heart attack and died in early Dec of 2020 . . . )

There is a very real possibility that many of us reading this today will either be dead . . . in re-education camps . . . or trying to stay ahead of the gubment hunters sent to get us if Harris takes over (with or without Joe and his heart attack).

Yep . . . change is coming . . . just like getting a sunburn . . . you won't know you are burned until you touch it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

